# What A Fun Day



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

What a great time we had today ... meeting new friends ... and relatives. Thank you so much Lynda, John, Katie, Chloe and Chachi for letting us come and play and have such a nice family reunion!

Esther came to me from Sheila Riley of MaltAngels Maltese. She had her first puppies while living with Sheila, one of whom is Chachi. And Katie is Esther's niece. Katie, Chloe and Chachi let us invade their house today, gave sweet kisses to their new friends and even let those cuckoo puppies run around their house and take over their beds.

Thank you so much Lynda and John for such a delightful day!!

Here's Chachi and Katie wondering what invaded their peaceful day ... :w00t:











Why are we in jail? :innocent:











Freedom at last ... :aktion033:











Time to go home ... :mellow:










Lynda and John, thank you again so much for a lovely day. The puppies would say thank you, too, but they are too exhausted to even open their eyes right now!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

woot! what a fun day  so many maltese dogs in one room :chili::chili:!! and puppies too :wub: 

very awesome :thumbsup:

p.s. I just can't stop looking at the pictures!! they're all sooooo adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh - Mary, I am IN LOVE with all of them!!! It seems like you had a GREAT day and I am so jealous that you were able to surround yourself with such little bundles of white cuteness!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Mary,

You look so happy. I'm glad that you had a wonderful day! You deserve more of those.

Hugs,

Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - there's my little Chachi.:wub::wub: (sorry Lynda - since I met him I think of him as my little Chachi. He just stole my heart). Look at him and Katie in their Christmas green. Wow, Mary and Lynda, you must have had THE BEST time. Off the charts cuteness and two of the nicest ladies I know.:hugging: I was trying to find Chloe in the gaggle but not sure I could spot her. So glad you had a great time. Lynda and John's house must be very quiet tonight. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how FUN!!!!!! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Uh oh. I have puppy fever!! How beautiful is everyone!!
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What fun. I just love it when relatives get together. Adorable pictures -- are those with your NEW camera, Mary?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> What fun. I just love it when relatives get together. Adorable pictures -- are those with your NEW camera, Mary?


Nope. My new camera sat untouched all day. :aktion033: All the thanks go to Lynda for taking the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Mary those pups are adorable! Thanks for sharing, it looks like a wonderful day was had by all.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MaryH said:


> What a great time we had today ... meeting new friends ... and relatives. Thank you so much Lynda, John, Katie, Chloe and Chachi for letting us come and play and have such a nice family reunion!
> 
> Esther came to me from Sheila Riley of MaltAngels Maltese. She had her first puppies while living with Sheila, one of whom is Chachi. And Katie is Esther's niece. Katie, Chloe and Chachi let us invade their house today, gave sweet kisses to their new friends and even let those cuckoo puppies run around their house and take over their beds.
> 
> ...


 
Mary, talk about Maltese Heaven :wub: OMG, oh what a fantastic day!!!!
Hey, you can come an invade my home any day of the week, I don't care if it's in the middle of the night, you just bring those cuties with you :wub:

Chachi and Katie are beyond adorable :wub:

Oh Mary what a great day. Love the pics. Just adorable.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what a great time. Such adorable fluffs.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pics and adorable pups. Love the kitchen too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Great pics and adorable pups. Love the kitchen too!


 
LOL Brit, after drooling over all the furbabies, I noticed too, what a lovely kitchen, beautiful.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Mary What fun.. my imagination can see fluffs checking each other out.. and running wild! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a day! I would have loved it too. they are all soooo adorable!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Ms. Mary,

We went to a friends house for dinner last night - when we (all) got home I was so tired, but had enough energy after brushing the kidz teeth, and a quick brush through their hair, to give SM glance.

Mary, your hair looks wonderful, you look GREAT, happy and very content.

Your puppies reflect your personality (look how happy and confidant they are) - anyone who is lucky enough to become a parent to one of those fluffs - will be very fortunate.

~Allie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Mary, How wonderful!! How can you not have a good day when you had the company you had. I just love all the fluffs.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mary, you look wonderful. The pups look adorable!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Seriously want to move to the east coast now! How much fun!! If I lived out there you could bring those cuckoo puppies over to my house. Of course you may not leave with as many as you came with. lol

Looks like a great time and oh my goodness those puppies have so much personality you can see it even when they are caged up in the ex-pen. Makes me want to lay down on the floor with them so they could climb all over me. Sooooo cute!!

And little Chachi looks to have a temperament very similar to my Jett. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What fun!! I would have loved to be you that day surrounded by such cute pups!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

What a great way to spend the day.....surrounded by cute little fluffs!!! Wish I was there!! I probably would have tried to stuff a few of them in my coat on the way out though!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

lori said:


> What a great way to spend the day.....surrounded by cute little fluffs!!! Wish I was there!! I probably would have tried to stuff a few of them in my coat on the way out though!!!


I'm with you Lori.

I want Mary H - to bring ALL of her fluffs here, so that she can take a holiday - stress free, and I can have a BLAST fluffsitting! GREAT idea, Ms Allie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Mary, you know how you are sending me some marshmello fluff, well could you send one of your white fluffys my way:wub: :HistericalSmiley: you wouldn't miss one:innocent:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What beautiful pictures of all those pretty Malts. They are all beautiful and the puppies are adorable. What a heavenly day for you Mary.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh mary I loooove the fact that we can enjoy being in maltese-heaven in these photos!! love to see human happy smiles too  

thank you sooooo much for sharing!!! totally LOVE them!

hugs
Kat


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thankyou for sharing your lovely photos .


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just want to add to what Mary has already said. We did have a really great day. I was sooooo happy to meet Mary and her beautiful babies. From a mutual SMer Mary found out that her Esther, (mom to the 4 new puppies) is also my Chachi's mom. She contacted me and we quickly made arrangements for a meeting with Chachi's mom and his brothers and sisters. I was over the moon when I heard from her and heard that she had Chachi's mom and that I was going to get to meet her. Hopefully, that will be one of many more visits to come as I truly enjoyed Mary's company. What a great person she is.

I can't tell you how beautiful Esther is, and what a sweet, sweet fluff butt she is. Extremely friendly. My daughter totally fell in love with her and of course so did I. Chachi is the spitting image of his mom. The four little ones were of course to die for. They are so playful and full of energy. They must have slept really good that night cause they had a ball playing here. They never stopped once. I am going to add a few more pictures that I took of them. 

The last time I tried to post pictures I was unable to so here goes, fingers crossed.

OK I am having trouble uploading pictures. I will send this post and keep trying.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mary and Lynda, it looks like you had a wonderful time and OMG how cute is that little herd of Maltese? :wub:
Lynda, I hope you can get those pictures uploaded. I'd love to see more. :wub:
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*Pictures of Mary's fluffs*

Still trying to post pictures.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I finally got it. It use to be easy to post pictures but not any more:smilie_tischkante:


----------

